# What's the best time of year for fishing in your state?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Planning for my Aus coastal kayak fishing adventure is coming along pretty well. Looks like I should be set to start off around July. I haven't yet fully decided where I'm going to start from though - I live in Vic, but am actually thinking of starting off in QLD. Ideally, I'd like to be chasing the fish as I move around as best as I can. To help me do this in the preliminary planning stages, I'm trying to get a bit more info on which parts of Aus fish best at what times of year. I know from experience that Vic coastal areas seem to produce better in the summer, but am not so sure about some other areas. I'd appreciate any thoughts or comments on this - especially if you have a strong opinion on the best time of year to fish in your area.

Cheers in advance


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

mate, Winter around the Fraser coast typically fishes best for the estuaring species, ie bream, Grunter Queenies etc. offshore in the bay - the odd mackeral, school tailor.

Summer is by far the better reef months round here, snapper grass sweetlip, mackeral, tuna etc.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

hairymick said:


> mate, Winter around the Fraser coast typically fishes best for the estuaring species, ie bream, Grunter Queenies etc. offshore in the bay - the odd mackeral, school tailor.
> 
> Summer is by far the better reef months round here, snapper grass sweetlip, mackeral, tuna etc.


Winter sees some thumper snaps around Redcliffe too :wink:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Moreton Bay - depends what you want:
Winter = bream
Spring = Flatties (here all year round, but best condition in Spring
Summer = Jacks and Macks
All Year = squire/snapper


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Around Brisbane lately it's been pretty good any time other than the following months: February, May, August, January, December, March, June, July, September, April, October, November


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

For the south coast of WA I prefer the time from about now (end Feb) to July. Less windy days and it's the SALMON SEASON! (the schools should start showing up in the next couple of weeks - yahoo!). Bream are plentiful now too & there's always a surge of fish activity as the rivers start running when the season breaks (April/May).


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Laguna Bay: March/April.

Species:

Tuna: Mack, Bluefin, Yellowfin.

Mackerel: Spanish, School and Spotted.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe0dWnAAABPfgAASQAWAEAoEUAA/597gIAB1DVPSHpDCNpBkMmg1PRAp5TeqNqPUwEwXB4Tc7SnO9uojW6OIVUpxIyb7ghZErrLGFv+/H4QOikbBBOqmDDzRpXU4WhAq/YvN9nCI5cDEbarJgx6X2WdQljVTQwrRFjFRMPF2fGFiEUV9di7kinChIdo6tOA=


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

If you happen to be in WA around this time next year 5th, there is the possibility of Spaniards along the Midwest coast. Usually Tailor about too. Pink Snapper can be caught in the right spots and there are Whiting to be found just about anywhere. I could possibly get you a berth on the Abrolhos Islands trip (along with Daveyak who is keen  ), which you would enjoy very much, although it will probably cost around $300 for the weekend next year. Between March / April and July we generally have less windy conditions up to the Gascoyne (Carnarvon / Exmouth) where some excellent fishing can be had if you don't mind the presence of sharks. Maybe you should include a shark shield in the essential trip items 5th, just for piece of mind when you are fishing all of this unfamiliar territory :shock: :lol:

Cheers

Cuda


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

In the Broady at this time of year there's summer whiting!
As well as all the other bread and butter species!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Some great info there guys, keep it coming - much appreciated. I'm leaning towards starting in NSW ATM, and going anti-clockwise from there.

And Cuda, yep, I'd already thought of the shark shield thing, for the very reason you mentioned (will have to see how the budget holds up for that one). Actually, I'll be disappointed if I make it all around the coastline and not see some ****** bities, so long as said encounters aren't _too_ close.

I'm thinking about crocs as well, wondering what kind of advice some of our northern brothers may have for me, if any. How safe/unsafe is to use a kayak in some of those croc areas up north?

Not that I'm terribly worried about any of that though. I'm at much more danger of hurting myself on my motorbike (especially lately) than I'll ever be of being taken by a shark or croc. And that doesn't stop me doing it. For that reason, the shark shield is currently on my 'would be nice to have' list, and not on my 'essential item' list.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey 5th, I wouldn't worry about crocs too much until you get past Broome. There are some yakers there who catch some good fish - Barras, Threadfin & Bluenose Salmon right off Cable Beach. After that, I wouldn't be risking any kayak fishing in the saltwater :roll: There was a good article in the last issue of Western Angler about kayak fishing off Broome, so if it is available over there, check it out.
Maybe a shotty would be good insurance along with the shark shield :lol: :lol: 
They don't call it the wild west for nothing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Mate I am highly jealous as the kayak fishing adventures sounds fantastic 8) .

Best of luck with it all.

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

OK Cuda, I'll keep that in mind. That said, I'd be interested to hear from some of our QLD comrades on that topic... how far north is too far north? And what, if any, relatively safe worthy opportunities are available to check out in NT?

Keep in mind, on the first pass at least (I'm thinking of going round twice) I'll only be focused on the coastal areas and will only go inland if I have a good enough reason to. Looking at the kms involved, the fuel bill is rising.

And dammit, looks like I'm not going to end up with the car after this seperation, which means I have to buy a car as well. Might get me a brand spanking Toyota Rav 4 I'm thinkin. It's only money 

Heya Milt, long time no fish (u guys haven't heard from me because I have no car to go yakkin with ATM). I can understand your envy. I'd always planned to do this after travelling around Aus in my teens. Wasn't expecting it to come so soon, but now I'm just looking forward to going, and am working hard to make it sooner rather than later. The plan is coming together nicely


----------

